

Show HN: Minaterm, a web-based SSH client with end-to-end encryption - new299
http://www.minaterm.com

======
new299
I’ve been working on this little side project as a proof of concept. It's a
port of libssh2 to Javascript via Emscripten. This let me implement a complete
ssh client in browsers alllowing end-to-end encrypted ssh sessions. The
session is proxied via a simple golang server. Connections are currently sent
over Tor, but the Eliza demo will connect to the local server if you’d like to
try it out.

